# Unhappy puss cat!!!



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi im new to the forum!

Im wondering if anyone can give me and my husband any advice on how we can bring back the close relationship between our two beloved cats.

Basically they both required dental operations last Friday (11th July) and when we got them back home they slept through Friday and Saturday.

The problem started on Sunday when our eldest (Bobo - black one) started hissing at our youngest (Boo - white one) and attacking her.

They have never been like this even when we had them both speyed a couple of years ago! It has been over a week since their ops and Boo is in hiding behind our settee scarred to venture out to see us or any other part of the house!

Myself and my husband are getting really worried now that this is going to continue for a very long time. Has anyone any thoughts or ideas on how we can bring them back to love each other again?










Louise & Andy x


----------



## mancat (Jul 20, 2008)

May be because the cat was uncomfortable after the operation but not sure wil look into for you. If this is the case it may now have developed into a dominance situation. Never heard of an operation doing this though. Shall come up with some help soon so please watch the thread.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Any chance Bobo could still be feeling poorly or be in pain?


----------



## mancat (Jul 20, 2008)

That is what I thought as well. Were they socialised before the operation? Probably is that the cat is a bit touchy after the operation and nothing more. let uas know how it goes on please?


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

They were really happy and sociable and used to clean each other and look out for each other.

The youngest one is weary about strangers coming into the house due to being neglected when she was a really small kitten (we got her from a rescue centre) but they have developed a real close relationship. We feel that Bobo used to mother her!

Bobo goes looking for Boo as though she wants to attack her and be nasty to her. She has never been like this and has always been as soft as a brush and you can do anything to her!

I'm not sure whether she is in pain but she seems to be ok in herself and is "normal" around us but a little "devil" when round the young un unless we try to keep her away then she hisses at us.

We really don't know what to do, we have been told to do a couple of things but i dont know whether we should:-

1. Put them in their pet carrier together for a short length of time
2. Stroke the youngest with a towel then stroke Bobo with this
3. Put them in the cattery they usually go to for a couple of days

They all seem "cruel" to me but we just want them to get on again


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

louiserad said:


> They were really happy and sociable and used to clean each other and look out for each other.
> 
> The youngest one is weary about strangers coming into the house due to being neglected when she was a really small kitten (we got her from a rescue centre) but they have developed a real close relationship. We feel that Bobo used to mother her!
> 
> ...


I wouldnt put them in the carrier together.

Also how was you thinking that the cattery would help their relationship?

I think time is needed and go back to basics and do things step by step.

Maybe give them a treat of chicken or tuna...put in sep bowls opposite each other and stroke them both as they are eating.

Also you and your OH sit on the sofa with a cat each stroking them and then swap after 5-10 minutes.

If you are sure that Bobo isnt still poorly then I would just suggest starting from scratch and doing things step by step. Give them both your time and patience and let them (especially Bobo) know that there is nothing to be afraid of and no threat. xxx


----------



## scampsmum (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Bobo is probably still in some discomfort
I would take him back to the vet to make sure he hasnt left anything behind


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for your advice it has been really good to know someone may be able to help us!

We would try the eating thing at the side of each other but the little un wont even venture out from underneath the settee as she is too terrified of the eldest. Also, the youngest doesnt like to be held (maybe something to do with her early days).


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sometimes anesthetic has strange effects on cats-even if it's for a short while and a routine procedure,she may be in some discomfort and/or a little out of sorts and so needs more time to gather herself and recoverThe swapping of blankets and stroking is a good idea but as Tracey said-wouldn't put them together in a carrier or cattery just yet,a little reasurance,patience and understanding with some time should help but if in a few days your still worried-i'd speak to your vet and see what they sayHope they get back to normal and plz do keep us updated-beautiful cats btw


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Kelly!

Boo has finally ventured out from under the settee and into her yellow teepee house bless her. We have stroked them both and played with them with a towel so hopefully this will help a little. We have ordered one of those plug in calmers that you can buy, with a bit of luck it may help.

Bobo is attacking the towel at the mo the little minx!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah bless-the plug in thingys are great so everything crossed they help-it's great that Boo has ventured out to her teepee-may just be a slow process one that i'm sure will work itself out and resume normality so to speak


----------



## scampsmum (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww bless where'd you get her teepee?
It looks lovely


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

We got her teepee off ebay!! We got two of them, one for each. They dont usually use them but they seem to be a lately.

Cosy Cat house cream with brown paws on eBay, also Beds, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 30-Jul-08 13:52:15 BST)

I found you one on ebay but not the same one x


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Bobo has just totally lost it and really attacked the little one!! 

I dont know what else to do, we have just shouted at Bobo but cant see if Boo is ok as she has gone straight under the settee


----------



## scampsmum (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link hun, i'm sorry that bobo's behaviour isnt getting any better
I can only suggest you split them up for a while have you someone who could take bobo for a while?


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

There is the in laws but we didnt really want to seperate them in case it was just as hard to get them back together again. We are going to phone the vets tomorrow and see if we can take them back for check ups to see if they are still suffering


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I find this really odd Im not sure what else to suggest hun? x


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Feliway is good. try spraying the spray around. Also I used Rescue Remedy in the cats food and water and it really helps. Boots sell it.

I would ring your vet too, ask to speak to the vet who did the dental work, they may be busy but should call you back, tell them how things are since they came home and they may sugest taking them back.


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

We took them to the vets and he has said that they are both recovering really well from their dental work. 

He said that due to us carrying out some general decorating around the house. We have had to put food, litter tray and a bed behind the sofa for the little un. 

We have heard that apparently if they "pine" they can die? How true is this?

Im really upset as i dont want to get rid of either of them


----------



## erina (Aug 3, 2008)

I had the same problem after each of my cats came home from the vet after spaying/neutering.

I remember reading somewhere that besides the after effect of the anesthesia, that the cats come home with a foreign odor and that is the main cause of the alienation. 

They said that rubbing them with a cloth/towel from home on them that has their scent on it (like something that they have slept on) should reduce or eliminate this problem from occuring if there are other cats in the house. It also suggested sending something with your scent on it to the vets with them to reduce their stress as well.


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and advice people they were fine again by November time and back to their loving characters. The reason for re-starting this post however is that they have just sudernly turned and gone back to fighting, well bobo (the black one) attacking Boo (the white one) and this has set boo back again just as she was starting to feel "at home" Please could anyone shed any light on this as it is really getting us down as we cant get rid of either of them

any help or advice is much appreciated

Thanks
Louise


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you got plenty of resources? by this I mean food stations,water stations,litter tray golden rule one tray per cat plus one,posts,hidy holes,sleeping areas both high and low,toys and posts and not all in the same place as one cat can stop the other from getting to these things but if you have say one up stairs and one down stairs then that cat can't guard both.
Is there another cat getting in the house?
look closey at what might be making them turn on eachother it could be as simple as one cat wants a certain bed but the cat wants it to or one cat saw a strange cat out the window and the other cat jumped up and the cat that saw the strange cat went into attack mod thinking it was the strange cat attacking when it wasn't and then the other cat that didn't see the strange cat suddenly thinks its friend wants to attack and stays in attack mode etc. I would get the feilway plug inns again and put the rescue remedy in thier water and makes sure you have plenty of the above I said and also get a sock put it on your hand and rub all over one cat and then do the same to the other cat with another sock and then go back with the other cats scent you got on the cat and rub them all over again so they smell the same. you can also rub the socks over things in your house so it all smells of them both.


----------



## louiserad (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Kelly

Thanks for your quick response - we have done all as you said in your reply. 

We have a stray that comes daily but he has been coming for 18 months now. 

Its seems really strange how Bobo can just suddenly have taken a dislike to the little one again

Last time we took them over to the in-laws and it sorted them out a treat. We are seriously thinking that this may be the only option again. 

x


----------

